# Picture only threads



## smoketexring (Jan 20, 2012)

Is there a place anywhere on this Forum for pictures?  If not could the moderators put one together?

Just a suggestion. Thanks.

Smoke


----------



## alblancher (Jan 20, 2012)

just include your pics in your post.  That's the easiest way.


----------



## smoketexring (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks,

While I completely understand your logic I wasn't really thinking of my pictures, I was thinking of the ease of viewing others pictures.  

There are a great deal of posts on this forum and it could take a great bit of time to filter through everyone's posts to find a few pictures.

It could be titled " QViews" and everyone could go straight to the source without taking up too much time.   Just a thought to consider.

Thanks,

Smoke


----------



## smokey charlie (Jan 20, 2012)

click your name upper right hand corner and then scroll down to upload pics or look at your albums:yahoo:


----------

